# مريم زوجة ليوسف ؟ وهل تركها منذ ظهور الملاك لولادتها؟



## cover (19 فبراير 2014)

أنا أدرس الأنجيل أصحاح كل يوم لذلك كل الأسئلة التي أجدها في أصحاح ما سأضعها بسؤال هنا 

1- مريم العذراء كانت زوجة ليوسف دون أن يقيما أي علاقة جسدية , ( زوجة وليست خطيبة فقط )
صحيح ؟؟

2- الانجيل يقول : " ولما استيقظ يوسف فعل كما أمره ملاك الرب ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع "
ما معنى كلمة " يعرفها " هنا ؟؟ أي أنه تركها ولم يتواصل معها منذ ظهور الملاك له حتى ولادتها ؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> انا أدرس الأنجيل أصحاح كل يوم لذلك كل الأسئلة التي أجدها في أصحاح ما سأضعها بسؤال هنا


تمام! وأهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.
المهم يا  cover انك تضع في سؤالك مرجع الآية التي تسأل عنها، ولا تكتفي بالقول: "ان الإنجيل يقول كذا وكذا".  لأن هذا هو لسان حال قارئ الإنجيل. 
 
الذي يقرأ الإنجيل ويريد أن يستفسر عن كلام لم يفهمه يطرح سؤاله  كالتالي:
 
"العدد كذا وكذا  ...  في إنجيل كذا ... الإصحاح كذا ... يقول كذا كذا ... ، فما معنى ذلك" 

اليوم سأغض النظر عن هذا التقصير، لأنك جديد, وسأرد على سؤالك. 



cover قال:


> 1- مريم العذراء كانت زوجة ليوسف دون أن يقيما أي علاقة جسدية , ( زوجة وليست خطيبة فقط )
> صحيح ؟؟


 
كلام غلط.... لا يوجد كلمة زوجة في إي من الأناجيل. 
هل انت متأكد انك قرأت ذلك في الإنجيل؟
العذراء مريم كانت مخطوبة ليوسف. واليك الشواهد:

إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 1:

26. وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ
27. إِلَى *عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ*. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ.


إنجيل متى الأصحاح 1:

18. أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا *كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ* أُمُّهُ *مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ* قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

كيف يمكن أن يفوتك العدد 18(أعلاه) من إنجيل متى الأصحاح 1 *إذا كنت فعلا قد قرأته؟*  لأن العددين 24  و 25 ، عن ظهور الملاك ليوسف، المذكورين في سؤالك أدناه موجودان في نفس الأصحاح من إنجيل متى.



cover قال:


> 2- الانجيل يقول : " ولما استيقظ يوسف فعل كما أمره ملاك الرب ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع "
> ما معنى كلمة " يعرفها " هنا ؟؟ أي أنه تركها ولم يتواصل معها منذ ظهور الملاك له حتى ولادتها ؟؟


 
لم يعرفها* تعني* انه لم يعاشرها كزوجة. 
حتى ولدت (إبنها) *لا تعني *أن يوسف عاشرها كزوجة بعد الولادة.
كلمة حتى تفيد أنه لم يعرفها حتى بعد ولادة إبنها.  وقد وردت في الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من موضع. مثالا على ذلك، قصة الطوفان في سفر التكوين الأصحاح 8  .  بعد أربعين يوما من الطوفان فتح  نوح  طاقة الفلك وأرسل الغراب لكي يستطلع حال الجو خارج الفلك. خرج الفلك ولم يعد أبدا. ومع ذلك، استعمل الكتاب المقدس كلمة حتى:

 7. وَارْسَلَ الْغُرَابَ فَخَرَجَ مُتَرَدِّدا *حَتَّى* نَشِفَتِ الْمِيَاهُ عَنِ الارْضِ.

ولأن الغراب لم يعد، ارسل نوح من بعده الحمامة، التي عادت (في المرة الأول) لأنها لم تجد مكانا تقف عليه:
 8. ثُمَّ ارْسَلَ الْحَمَامَةَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ لِيَرَى هَلْ قَلَّتِ الْمِيَاهُ عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ
9. فَلَمْ تَجِدِ الْحَمَامَةُ مَقَرّا لِرِجْلِهَا فَرَجَعَتْ الَيْهِ الَى الْفُلْكِ لانَّ مِيَاها كَانَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الارْضِ. فَمَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاخَذَهَا وَادْخَلَهَا عِنْدَهُ الَى الْفُلْكِ.

في حين ان الحمامة في المرة الثانية  (بعد سبعة أيام) عادت وورقة الزيتون في فمها، علامة ان المياة جفت عن وجه الأرض.

إذن كلمة *حتى* تعني زمن لا حدود له، كأن تقول فتاة لشاب لا تريده ولا ترغب الزواج به لأنها لا تحبه: "لن احبك حتى اموت" فهل معنى كلامها انها ستحبه بعد الموت؟؟؟؟

أرجو أن اكون قد أجبت على أسئلتك.


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

> تمام! وأهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.
> المهم  يا  cover انك تضع في سؤالك مرجع الآية التي تسأل عنها، ولا تكتفي بالقول:  "ان الإنجيل يقول كذا وكذا".  لأن هذا هو لسان حال قارئ الإنجيل.
> 
> الذي يقرأ الإنجيل ويريد أن يستفسر عن كلام لم يفهمه يطرح سؤاله  كالتالي:
> ...


اوك سافعل واشكرك على التوعية



> كلام غلط.... لا يوجد كلمة زوجة في إي من الأناجيل.
> هل انت متأكد انك قرأت ذلك في الإنجيل؟


بالتأكيد قرأتها في الانجيل 
العذراء مريم كانت مخطوبة ليوسف قبل حبلها ولكن عندما حبلت جاء الملاك ليوسف وقال له : " يا يوسف ابن داود , لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم _*امرأتك *_لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " متى , أصحاح 1 , عدد 20
ومن البديهي أن عبارة ( تأخذ امرأتك ) تعني بأنك تأخذها حالا كزوجة لك وليس ( كخطيبة ) لأنها كانت خطيبة له , ولا يصلح أن يقول له خذها ( خطيبة لك ) لأنها هي خطيبة له مسبقاً ..(هذا بغض النظر عن كلمة امرأتك تعني المرأة التي هي ملكك والتي هي الزوجة وليست الخطيبة لأن الخطيبة ليست هي ملكه )
هذا التفسير العربي الصحيح ولذلك _ ومنعا للبس _ لجأت إلى الأنجيل باللغة الانكليزية وقد ذكر كلمة *Wife* صريحة أي زوجة في عدة مرات 
راجعي على هذا الموقع كل الترجمات الإنكليزي للأنجيل ( American - English - Good news - King James - New King James - New International ) أنجيل متى الأصحاح 1 العدد 20 
" But when he thought on these things, behold, an angel of the Lord  appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear  not to take unto thee Mary thy _*wife*_: for that which is conceived in her  is of the Holy Spirit. "

إذاً فهي زوجة وليست خطيبة لأنه من المستحيل أن يختلف أنجيل العربي عن أنجيل الإنكليزي , صحيح يا أمة ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2014)

*عليك الرجوع للنص اليونانى ...... 

ثم أن أسمها "أستاذه آمة" ...... فهذه أخلاقيات المسيحيين .....*


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عليك الرجوع للنص اليونانى ......
> 
> ثم أن أسمها "أستاذه آمة" ...... فهذه أخلاقيات المسيحيين .....*


أنا لا أعرفها شخصيا ولا أعرف عمرها كي أحدد مع من أتكلم !! وأنا كلمتها باسمها كما هي كلمتني باسمي , طبعا مع حفظ الألقاب لأي شخص 

هل أفهم منك أن النصوص الإنكليزية *على خطأ *؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> أنا لا أعرفها شخصيا ولا أعرف عمرها كي أحدد مع من أتكلم !! وأنا كلمتها باسمها كما هي كلمتني باسمي , طبعا مع حفظ الألقاب لأي شخص
> 
> هل أفهم منك أن النصوص الإنكليزية *على خطأ *؟



*علينا الأنتظار لمن له معرفة باللغة اليونانية ليعطينا النص الأصيل ....*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2014)

*كلمة امراة فى اليونانى γυναῖκά جينيكا ومعناها زوجة او امراة او عروس 

هنا جينيكا تتطلق على اى امراة باى سن سواء متزوجة او عذراء او حتى مطلقة

طبيعى طالما الملاك قال " امراتك " فهو يقصد زوجتك فهى اصبحت امراته وليس مجرد امراة 

معنى كلمة يعرفها هنا انه لم يقيم اى علاقة جنسية معها حتى ولادة الطفل يسوع ولم يتحدث عن ما بعد ولادة الطفل يسوع هدف الجملة فقط ان يذكر حقيقة ان الطفل اللى فى احشائها لم يكن بزرع بشر فيما بعد الولادة لم يذكر القديس متى انه عرفها او لم يعرفها وحسب تقليد الكنائس التقليدية فهى عذراء دائمة البتولية  


*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 فبراير 2014)

الخطوبة فى بنى أسرائيل زواج بدون 
أجتماع جسدى ..


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

> *كلمة امراة فى اليونانى γυναῖκά جينيكا ومعناها زوجة او امراة او عروس
> 
> هنا جينيكا تتطلق على اى امراة باى سن سواء متزوجة او عذراء او حتى مطلقة
> 
> طبيعى طالما الملاك قال " امراتك " فهو يقصد زوجتك فهى اصبحت امراته وليس مجرد امراة*


اشكرك على الاجابة , اذاً مريم زوجة يوسف وليست خطيبته فقط , صحيح ؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> اشكرك على الاجابة , اذاً مريم زوجة يوسف وليست خطيبته فقط , صحيح ؟؟


 

لا مش صح!!!
إمرأتك لا تعني زوجتك. 

ولست انت من تحدد المعاني كما قلت في ردك:


cover قال:


> ومن البديهي أن عبارة ( تأخذ امرأتك ) تعني بأنك تأخذها حالا كزوجة لك وليس ( كخطيبة ) لأنها كانت خطيبة له , ولا يصلح أن يقول له خذها ( خطيبة لك ) لأنها هي خطيبة له مسبقاً ..(هذا بغض النظر عن كلمة امرأتك تعني المرأة التي هي ملكك والتي هي الزوجة وليست الخطيبة لأن الخطيبة ليست هي ملكه )
> هذا التفسير العربي الصحيح ولذلك




ولست أنت من يقرر ماذا يصلح أن يقول الملاك. 
العلك أعظم من كلمة الله؟؟؟

رديت على سؤالك الأصلي، علما أني كنت اعلم الى اين ستصل به، فهذا الأسلوب ليس جديدا.

لو كانت الخطوبة بين مريم ويوسف ستبلغ الى الزواج والعشرة الزوجية لما استغربت واندهشت من كلام الملاك حين بشرها، وقالت له:

34. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «*كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا* وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»

لأن الملاك تكلم معها عن حملها بصيغة المستقبل، قائلا:

31. وَهَا أَنْتِ *سَتَحْبَلِينَ* وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ.

ولم يقل لها *ها انت حبلى* لتستغرب وتقول كيف يكون هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلا.....

كل فتاة مخطوبة تتوقع الحمل بعد الزواج، ولا تندهش لو قال لها ملاك او بشر *سَتَحْبَلِينَ*  .... ولكن مريم كانت تعلم كما كان يعلم ايضا يوسف ان زواجهما كان صوريا لأنها كانت منذورة الى الرب منذ ولادتها. وهذا شيء نعرفه من التقليد المقدس.

أرجو التوقف عن التلاعب في طرج الأسئلة التي تبدأون بها كإنها أسئلة بريئة والهدف منها معرف.

اردد واقول ما اقوله دائما.... نحن نرد ولا نلزمكم بقبول ردودنا...


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> لا مش صح!!!
> إمرأتك لا تعني زوجتك.
> 
> ولست انت من تحدد المعاني كما قلت في ردك:
> ...



تركت أهم شيء في ردي ورددتي على الباقي يا آنسة أمة 

لماذا لم تتطرقي إلى موضوع كلمة Wife التي أتت بكل النسخ الإنجليزية ؟؟ 
هل لكلمة Wife  معنى آخر غير الزوجة بحسب رأيك ؟؟ أم أن النسخ الإنكليزية التي يتداولها أغلب البشرية على خطأ ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> تركت أهم شيء في ردي ورددتي على الباقي يا آنسة أمة
> 
> لماذا لم تتطرقي إلى موضوع كلمة Wife التي أتت بكل النسخ الإنجليزية ؟؟
> هل لكلمة Wife  معنى آخر غير الزوجة بحسب رأيك ؟؟ أم أن النسخ الإنكليزية التي يتداولها أغلب البشرية على خطأ ؟؟



*الترجمة ليست وحيا إلهيا ...... وكما أخبرناك ان النص اليونانى يجيز المعانى الثلاث ...... لكن النصوص والروايات الإنجيلية بينت أن العذراء ظلت عذراء .....

أما إن كنت تؤمن بغير هذا ...... فهذا شأنك ..... آمن بما تراه 
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> تركت أهم شيء في ردي ورددتي على الباقي يا آنسة أمة
> 
> لماذا لم تتطرقي إلى موضوع كلمة Wife التي أتت بكل النسخ الإنجليزية ؟؟
> هل لكلمة Wife  معنى آخر غير الزوجة بحسب رأيك ؟؟ أم أن النسخ الإنكليزية التي يتداولها أغلب البشرية على خطأ ؟؟



 
يا إبني، صدقني انا فاهمة عليك، وعارفة معاناتك مع الكلمات، ولا أختلف معك بأن الترجمة الإنكليزية استعمل كلمة "wife" التي تعني زوجة.
 
الكتاب المقدس لم يُكتب في اللغة الإنكليزية ولا في اللغة العربية بل باللغة اليونانية. ولكل لغة مفرداتها التي تختلف بمطاطيتها عن اللغات الاخرى. 
 
أنا ليس لدى معرفة باللغة اليونانية، وقد قال العضو المبارك apostle paul أن الكلمة اليونانية *تتطلق على اى امراة باى سن سواء متزوجة او عذراء او حتى مطلقة.*



apostle.paul قال:


> *كلمة امراة فى اليونانى γυναῖκά جينيكا ومعناها زوجة او امراة او عروس *
> 
> *هنا جينيكا تتطلق على اى امراة باى سن سواء متزوجة او عذراء او حتى مطلقة*


 
بغض النظر عن موضوع اللغة، يجب أن نعود الى القصة نفسها، ونسأل عن السبب الذي جعل الملاك يقول ليوسف (بالتحديد الكلام باللون الأحمر):

«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ *لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ* لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ».


يوسف ومريم كانا خطيبان على الطريقة اليهودية التي تشبه "كتب الكتاب" عند الأخوة المسلمين. بمعنى انها زوجة شرعية قبل أن تتم بينهما العشرة الزوجية. هكذا كانت عادات اليهود في الخطوبة. تبقى الفتاة في بيتها حتى تجهز ثم تنتقل الى بيت زوجها.

التقليد المقدس لدى الكنيسة الرسولية يقول أن السيدة العذراء مريم وُلدت لزوجين عاقرين تقدما في العمر وتخطا زمن الإنجاب ولكن إيمانهما كان كبيرا واستمرا على الصلاة من أجل أن يرفع الرب عنهم "عار" العقم ويرزقهما بمولود يقدمانه لخدمة الرب كل أيام حياته.

استجاب الرب ورزقا الزوجان (يواكيم وحنة) بالطفلة مريم. ونفذ الأبوان نذرهما وأرسلا الإبنة الى الهيكل لتعيش فيه بعد أن اتمت السنة الثالثة من عمرها. وعاشت مريم في الهيكل الى وصلت سن البلوغ حيث كان عليها ان تغدرها وفقا للشريعة اليهودية، وبما أن كاهن الهيكل كان يعرف ان هذه الفتاة منذورة الى الرب صلى كثيرا ليرشده الرب الى الرجل الذي سيحمي نذرها بأن يأخذها الى بيته كزوجة أمام الناس فقط. وبإختصار للقصة، كان يوسف الرجل الأرمل المتقدم بالسن هو إختيار الرب.

 وقبل أن تنتقل مريم الى بيت يوسف ظهر لك الملاك ليبشرها بحملها بكلمة الله كما هو مذكور بالتفاصيل في إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 1 ، ويا ريت تقرأه بنفسك لترى تداعيات الخبر، لأن العذراء مريم الطيبة الأخلاق ذهبت بعد مغادرة الملاك الى قريبتها اليصابات المتقدمة في العمر والتي كانت حامل في الشهر السادس، وبقيت عندها الى بعد ولادتها، يعني أكثر من ثلاث شهور. 

هذا يفسر كلام إنجيل متى الأصحاح 1 عن تفكير يوسف بالتخلي عن مريم، لان علامات حملها كانت ظاهرة عليها بعد عودتها، قبل أن تلتحق بعد بيوسف وتذهب معه الى بيته:
 18. أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
19.* فَيُوسُفُ* رَجُلُهَا* إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً* وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً.
 

تأمل العدد 19 الذي يصف يوسف *بالرجل البار**.*  كان من حق الزوج اليهودي أن يرجم إمرأته حتى الموت في حالة الزنى. ولكن يوسف كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها واراد ان يتخلى عنها سرا، ولكن الله فاحص القلوب ارسل له ملاكه في الحلم واعلمه حقيقة حمل مريم: 
20. وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ *لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
21. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
22. وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ:
23. *«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا).*
 
يوسف كونه بارا ونقي القلب ومؤمنا، صدق كلام الرب في الحلم الذي قاله الملاك وعمل حسب قوله متخذا مريم إمراته الى بيته .

24. فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ.
25. وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ.

في ضوء خلفيات القصة يتضح أن مريم عاشت مع يوسف لحمايتها من المجتمع ولحماية ابنها لأن المجتمع كان  يعتقد ان المسيح هم إبن يوسف.

هذه حكمة الله وتدبيره. من شاء يؤمن فهو يفعل من أجل خلاصه ومن لم يشأ فهو حر في اختياره وفي تقرير مصيره الأبدي.


----------



## توما (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> تركت أهم شيء في ردي ورددتي على الباقي يا آنسة أمة





cover قال:


> لماذا لم تتطرقي إلى موضوع كلمة Wife التي أتت بكل النسخ الإنجليزية ؟؟
> هل لكلمة Wife  معنى آخر غير الزوجة بحسب رأيك ؟؟ أم أن النسخ الإنكليزية التي يتداولها أغلب البشرية على خطأ ؟؟



 

لا يوجد خطأ فى الترجمات أو فى أى شىء , توضيح هذا الامر جاء فى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب 

 يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هنا يدعو الخطيبة زوجة، كما تعوّد الكتاب أن يدعو المخطوبين أزواجًا قبل الزواج. وماذا تعني "تأخذ"؟ أي تحفظها في بيتك، لأنه بالنيّة قد اخرجها. احفظ هذه التي اخرجتها، كما قد عُهد بها إليك من قبل الله، وليس من قبل والديها[67].]"


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

> يا  إبني، صدقني انا فاهمة عليك، وعارفة معاناتك مع الكلمات، ولا أختلف معك  بأن الترجمة الإنكليزية استعمل كلمة "wife" التي تعني زوجة.
> 
> الكتاب  المقدس لم يُكتب في اللغة الإنكليزية ولا في اللغة العربية بل باللغة  اليونانية. ولكل لغة مفرداتها التي تختلف بمطاطيتها عن اللغات الاخرى.
> 
> أنا ليس لدى معرفة باللغة اليونانية، وقد قال العضو المبارك apostle paul أن الكلمة اليونانية *تتطلق على اى امراة باى سن سواء متزوجة او عذراء او حتى مطلقة.*


تماما وأنا لا اعرف اللغة اليونانية كي استطيع ان احكم بهذا الكلام صحيح ام لا لذلك لجات الى اللغة الانكليزية فإن كانت صحيحة فمريم زوجة ليوسف وان كانت خاطئة فهذه طامة كبرى لان هناك مليارات البشر يتبعون الانجيل باللغة الانكليزية



> بغض  النظر عن موضوع اللغة، يجب أن نعود الى القصة نفسها، ونسأل عن السبب الذي  جعل الملاك يقول ليوسف (بالتحديد الكلام باللون الأحمر):
> 
> «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ *لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ* لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ».
> 
> ...


هذه القصة اعرفها ولكن اشكرك مجددا لذكرها 



> في ضوء خلفيات القصة يتضح أن مريم عاشت مع يوسف لحمايتها من المجتمع ولحماية ابنها لأن المجتمع كان  يعتقد ان المسيح هم إبن يوسف.


نحن نختلف على مكانة مريم بالنسبة ليوسف فقط فهل هي زوجة أم خطيبة ؟؟ أما موضوع العشرة الجسدية مع يوسف بعد حبلها فهذا أمر آخر 



> من شاء يؤمن فهو يفعل من أجل خلاصه ومن لم يشأ فهو حر في اختياره وفي تقرير مصيره الأبدي.


الإنسان بعقله يعرف خلاصه


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2014)

توما قال:


> لا يوجد خطأ فى الترجمات أو فى أى شىء , توضيح هذا الامر جاء فى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب
> 
> يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هنا يدعو الخطيبة زوجة، كما تعوّد الكتاب أن يدعو المخطوبين أزواجًا قبل الزواج. وماذا تعني "تأخذ"؟ أي تحفظها في بيتك، لأنه بالنيّة قد اخرجها. احفظ هذه التي اخرجتها، كما قد عُهد بها إليك من قبل الله، وليس من قبل والديها[67].]"


 
أشكرك إبني *توما* على اقتباس قول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الذي عاش في القرن الرابع الميلادي، والذي يؤيد ما سبق وكتبته عن أخذ  يوسف البار مريم الى بيته ليحفظها، لأن هذا عُهد اليه من قبل الرب.


----------



## cover (20 فبراير 2014)

توما قال:


> لا يوجد خطأ فى الترجمات أو فى أى شىء , توضيح هذا الامر جاء فى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب
> 
> يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هنا يدعو الخطيبة زوجة، كما تعوّد الكتاب أن يدعو المخطوبين أزواجًا قبل الزواج. وماذا تعني "تأخذ"؟ أي تحفظها في بيتك، لأنه بالنيّة قد اخرجها. احفظ هذه التي اخرجتها، كما قد عُهد بها إليك من قبل الله، وليس من قبل والديها[67].]"


اشكرك على التفسير لكن الغريب في الامر ان الخطيبة تدعى زوجة ؟؟!! 
1- ما الفائدة من تسميتها زوجة ؟ 
2- كيف نفرق بين المرأة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس إن كانت خطيبة أو زوجة ؟؟
3- أين تعود الكتاب على ذكر الخطيبة زوجة مسبقاً ؟؟


----------



## توما (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> اشكرك على التفسير لكن الغريب في الامر ان الخطيبة تدعى زوجة ؟؟!!
> 1- ما الفائدة من تسميتها زوجة ؟
> 2- كيف نفرق بين المرأة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس إن كانت خطيبة أو زوجة ؟؟
> 3- أين تعود الكتاب على ذكر الخطيبة زوجة مسبقاً ؟؟




أذهب لتفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب و أقرأ تفسير هذة الاية لانى وضعتة فى مشاركتى السابقة و لكن أستاذتنا أمة لسبب ما حذفت جزء منة .​


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2014)

cover قال:


> تماما وأنا لا اعرف اللغة اليونانية كي استطيع ان احكم بهذا الكلام صحيح ام لا لذلك لجات الى اللغة الانكليزية فإن كانت صحيحة فمريم زوجة ليوسف وان كانت خاطئة فهذه طامة كبرى لان هناك مليارات البشر يتبعون الانجيل باللغة الانكليزية
> 
> هذه القصة اعرفها ولكن اشكرك مجددا لذكرها
> 
> ...


 

تمااااااااااااام!

*وأرجو من الإخوة الإكتفاء بهذا الرد للعضو السائل cover *
*وعدم التعليق عليه*
*لعدم تشتيت الموضوع.*​


----------

